# TFA Dragonfruit



## Paul33 (13/3/18)

Who in Durbs has some TFA Dragonfruit in stock?

I only have about 1ml left(like an idiot) and need more. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/3/18)

https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/products/tfa-dragonfruit

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/products/tfa-dragonfruit


Shot dude but they out in Richards Bay, bit far to drive for a 10ml bottle


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/3/18)

Ohh sh1t haha sorry, saw kzn and hedged my bets

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Ohh sh1t haha sorry, saw kzn and hedged my bets




Only a 2hr drive

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/3/18)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/concentrates/products/dragon-fruit-10ml

According to the site, all the concentrates are rebottled TFA

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/concentrates/products/dragon-fruit-10ml
> 
> According to the site, all the concentrates are rebottled TFA


Aha! Good man. 

And they’re about 2.518 minutes from my office.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Aha! Good man.
> 
> And they’re about 2.518 minutes from my office.



Had to redeem myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Had to redeem myself


Redeemed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (13/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Only a 2hr drive


For us okes here in Gauteng a 2hr drive is nothing if you can see the sea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (14/3/18)

Adephi said:


> For us okes here in Gauteng a 2hr drive is nothing if you can see the sea.


Want me to take some pics of the sea @Adephi?

I’ve got a few meetings up the coast today


----------



## Adephi (14/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Want me to take some pics of the sea @Adephi?
> 
> I’ve got a few meetings up the coast today


Rub it in.

I'll send you pics of some mine dumps.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/3/18)

Adephi said:


> Rub it in.
> 
> I'll send you pics of some mine dumps.


Awkward moment when you read mine as my

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (14/3/18)

Adephi said:


> Rub it in.
> 
> I'll send you pics of some mine dumps.


I’m feeling nostalgic 

I used to work for the coal mines in witbank.


----------

